

Meteor 0.5.3 is out - yahazee
http://meteor.com/blog/2013/01/07/meteor-053-deployment-settings-minimongo-spark-accounts
This framework fascinates me day by day. Now I'm going to make new project. I'm Python developer and wondering to use Meteor now.
======
yahazee
This framework fascinates me day by day. Now I'm going to make new project.
I'm Python developer and wondering to use Meteor now

